# G-Scale / 1:24 scale Burma Shave Signs



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone have a source for G-scale and/or 1:24 scale Burma-Shave signs?

I think i have a source for prototype size made-to-order Burma-Shave signs painted on wood (for the rail fence on my driveway) and i wish to have exactly the same sign series on the layout -- in other words, the same set of signs at both sizes: 

Train approaching
Whistle squealing
Pause!
Avoid that
Rundown feeling!
Burma-Shave

Thanks for any leads -- cat


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I'd print them with a laser printer and laminate the result to a wood or brass backer, then spray with a UV protectant.

http://burma-shave.org/

has every sign they put out and each one is laid out on that site in an authentic looking way.

Pick the one you want and print it out from your browser.

I also have a text list of all of them that I found on the web a long time ago, so I can search for certain words... such as "train"

Remember this
If you'd
Be spared
Trains don't whistle
Because they're scared
Burma-Shave

Trains don't wander
All over the map
For no one
Sits on
The engineer's lap
Burma-Shave

He saw
The train
And tried to duck it
Kicked first the gas
And then the bucket
Burma-Shave

He tried
To cross
As fast train neared
Death didn't draft him
He volunteered
Burma-Shave

Train wrecks few
Reason clear
Fireman
Never hugs
Engineer
Burma-Shave

Train approaching
Whistle squealing
Pause!
Avoid that
Rundown feeling!
Burma-Shave

The hobo
Lets his
Whiskers sprout
It's trains--not girls
That he takes out
Burma-Shave


And searching for "rail"

Drive like
A railroad engineer
Take it easy
When the road's
Not clear
Burma-Shave

Guys whose eyes
Are in
Their backs
Get halos crossing
Railroad tracks
Burma-Shave


And I have to include the one my Dad loved reading when we were on a particular road:

Spring
Has sprung
The grass has riz
O'er where last year's
Careless drivers is
Burma-Shave


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

The one that has always stayed with me is,
Slow down Pa,
sakes alive, 
Ma missed signs
four and five.
Burma Shave.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

About 20 years ago I bought a set of Burma Shave signs. The signs and posts were white metal, and the modeler was supposed to glue the provided slogans to these signs. I don't remember who made them, but Ozark Miniatures may be a good place to start looking.

As "Semper" noted, it may be just as effective to make your own. If you do a search for "Burma Shave," you should be able to find a suitable logo to print in color.

Best wishes for your project,
David Meashey

OBTW, certain old mechanical pencil lead boxes also make great mileposts. Just thought you might like that tidbit as well.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Clever Dave. I wish I had saved all those over the years.


----------

